
Galileo's continuing outage, with no updates - CaliforniaKarl
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/17/europe_gps_satellites_galileo_down/
======
jepler
Subsequent to this article there does appear to be an update from GSA, which
states in part: "Based on the results of the troubleshooting activities,
several elements of the ground infrastructure were re-initiated. The progress
is being closely monitored; it is too early to confirm an exact service
recovery date." [https://www.gsa.europa.eu/newsroom/news/galileo-initial-
serv...](https://www.gsa.europa.eu/newsroom/news/galileo-initial-service-
recovery-actions-underway)

So, we're still talking days, not hours, to restore service, apparently. And
no real details, besides reiterating that it's something on the ground.

------
CaliforniaKarl
The actual article title: Experts: No need to worry about Europe's GPS
satellites going dark for days. Also: What the hell is going on with those
satellites?!

I think that's too long to fit in an HN title. Apologies for the poor
approximation!

------
jepler
I hope that ultimately we are able to hear the full story, and that it's
something more interesting than embarrassing.

